# Did you find it easily?



## bymyself90

Hi,

In english they say "did you find it easy" to ask someone if they found/reached a place without problems.

is there something similar in Hebrew?


----------



## ystab

I would ask: מצאת את זה בקלות? or מצאת את זה בלי בעיות?


----------



## arielipi

short version: הגעת בקלות?


----------



## MuttQuad

In *E*nglish they say "did you find it eas*il*y" to ask someone if they found/reached a place without problems.

is there something similar in Hebrew?


----------



## Drink

MuttQuad said:


> *I*s there something similar in Hebrew?



Oh, the irony!

EDIT: I realize now that you weren't asking that question but quoting the entirety of the first post. In which case, you forgot to correct one.


----------



## لنـا

I'd go for: הסתדרת עם זה? (have you managed that?).


----------



## origumi

لنـا said:


> I'd go for: הסתדרת עם זה? (have you managed that?).


The question is about finding a place (assuming it reads "easily" as the thread title and as MuttQuad wrote), so the answers above by ystab and arielipi look better. If it were "did you find (the matter) easy"' then הסתדרת עם זה would be good.


Added: notice how nicks that start with a lowercase letter, care less about lowercase vs. uppercase issues in English written by other.


----------



## arielipi

origumi said:


> The question is about finding a place (assuming it reads "easily" as the thread title and as MuttQuad wrote), so the answers above by ystab and arielipi look better. If it were "did you find (the matter) easy"' then הסתדרת עם זה would be good.
> 
> 
> Added: notice how nicks that start with a lowercase letter, care less about lowercase vs. uppercase issues in English written by other.


agreed. second part - i only see me not caring about lower/upper-case


----------



## DieHigh

It can be said in many ways, as you see. The best suggestion in my opinion was *הגעת בקלות?*, which sounds perfectly natural to native spakers and is easily understandable by non-native speaker, I guess.

Anyway, if you choose something else, I suggest you to avoid using the word *זה* (as a translation for "it") because it _may _sound strange. Instead I'd use the most accurate/appropriate word to the situation, if you want it to sound natural. E.g.: "מצאת את *הבית/הדירה/המסיבה/החניה/הכתובת *בקלות?".


----------



## hadronic

arielipi said:


> agreed. second part - i only see me not caring about lower/upper-case



But you should. It makes you sound careless and reckless -  just so you're aware of it.


----------

